# التكييف ببساطة - ملف من تجميعى - مع أمثلة



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

التكييف ببساطة - ملف من تجميعى - مع أمثلة​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الملف مازال فى طور التعديل 
إنتظروا النسخة المعدلة إن شاء الله


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*نسخة أخرى من الملف*

نسخة أخرى من الملف ​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل
مشكور مقدما وبارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب
مع التقدير


----------



## الانجينيير (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamadalx (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## سمير شربك (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## thaeribrahem (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك أخي الكريم*​


----------



## خالد قدورة (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك كل خير على هذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## jassim78 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلالالا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (27 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامة اشرى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح الوافى


----------



## م سامى زكى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng - mahmoud (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك كل خير*


----------



## جسر الأمل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*ملف هايل ومتعوب عليه! ربي يعطيك القوة والصحة والعافية!

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك!*


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل من شكر وأرجو متابعة موسوعة التبريد والتكييف والتدفئة ​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم زميلنا الكريم 
اولا : جهد مشكور و ممتاز 
ثانيا: بعض العناوين تحتاج تصحيح مثلcentral air conditioner قصد بها room or window air conditioner لأنه تعلم سيدي ان كثيرا يسمع بالشئ ولا يلمسه و من ثم يجب ان نوصل له الشي و كأنه يراه ، و بعض الجمل متداخلة و تحتاج اعادة ربط ، 
و هذا لا يقلل من قيمة العمل وليس نقدا و انما دعوة لمزيد من القيمة للعمل فانتم بذلت مجهود في تجميع المادة العلمية و الرسومات المصاحبة و يحتاج الأمر لبعض الرتوش 
ثالثا: أنا أهنأك على هذا العمل الهادف الجميل و الكلمات البسيطة القريبة من العقل و القلب و السريعة الهضم 
رابعا : أرجو ان تسمح لي بأن اقرأ على مهل و أن اضع رأيي بالتفصيل


----------



## مستريورك (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد مبروك حسين (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## jundi (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على الملف الجيد


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد

شكرا لك على بصورة نقدك البناء وكلامك المهذب 
وأنا قلت الملف فى طور التعديل لأنى لاحظت هذه الملحوظات وإن شاء الله سيخرج الملف بصورة لائقة إن شاء الله وأرحب بكل نقد يؤدى للمصلحة العامة 
​


----------



## mech_mahmoud (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelrahim (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك كل خير على هذا الشرح الوافي*


----------



## helal73 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## shmay (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور ياحبيب


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (21 ديسمبر 2010)

افادكم الله


----------



## محب الحرمين (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا الملف فيه فعلا شغل كويس ومنتظرين اخر التعديلات


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيررررر


----------



## magdygamal_8 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (22 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم / جزاك الله خير 

اتمنى ان تكون هناك خطة مستقبلية مع التصفية والتنقية للموضوع وهي الترجمة الى العربية قدر الامكان .

تحياتي لك يامميز


----------



## وائل البرعى (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله يا أخى على هذا المجهود الرائع ونرجو ارسال النسخة المعدلة


----------



## حسام محمد (22 ديسمبر 2010)

نحن بانتظارك يا أستاذنا


----------



## ABKRENO (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك عونأ لكل المسلمين


----------



## mezohazoma (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خبر


----------



## جون سينا1 (27 يناير 2011)

ممتاز باركه الله فيك


----------



## جون سينا1 (27 يناير 2011)

احسنت


----------



## جون سينا1 (27 يناير 2011)

جيدا جدا الموضوع روعه


----------



## goor20 (27 يناير 2011)

shukran


----------



## abdelrhman86 (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## خالد 74 (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ecc1010 (25 أبريل 2011)

جزززاك الله خيرا 
اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم ولى علينا من يصلح البلاد والعباد 
اللهم أمين


----------



## goor20 (25 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## سلام2006 (26 أبريل 2011)

الله يجازيك كل خير


----------



## الانجينيير (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## لميس السامري (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdelrahim (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## الصقرالجارح (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عاشت الايادي


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## mohamed1954 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## ASHRAF100 (11 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## رجبنيو (26 يناير 2012)

اللة ينور عليكو


----------



## القمر الذهبى (26 يناير 2012)

مجخود رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## دعاب 2010 (27 يناير 2012)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## adiloman (27 يناير 2012)

*جزاك كل خير *


----------



## Mzghoul (28 يناير 2012)

thank you very mutch


----------



## alarefmohamed (19 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله لك وعليك . اذا كنت انت الاخ الكريم / مصطفى الوكيل خريج هندسة شبرا عام 1983 ومن بلد شبين القناطر 
فأرجو التواصل لانى من نفس الدفعة وكنت زميلك فى الجيش واسمى عارف


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (19 أغسطس 2012)

:75:جزاك الله خيرا:75:​


----------



## محمد الجفري (23 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## younis najjar (20 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

